

A lesson Tech can learn from politics - end the phony outrage - abtinf
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/22/opinion/please-stop-apologizing.html

======
abtinf
I find this point particularly salient regarding recent events and the cry
against asking others to "lighten up":

"I have a better idea. Let’s have an amnesty — from the left and the right —
on every made-up, fake, totally insincere, playacted hurt, insult, slight and
affront. Let’s make this Sunday the National Day of No Outrage. One day a year
when you will not find some tiny thing someone did or said and pretend you can
barely continue functioning until they apologize."

~~~
danso
OK, but you do realize the person who wrote "Lighten Up" was railing against
something different than what Maher is referring to, right?

